# Another unknown song



## Blah74 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all,

My friend taught me this first part, but I cant play the rest. Unfortunately my friend does not know the name of this song, does anyone here know?

http://www.esnips.com/doc/b1f51ba8-efbc-4d45-a701-ef0a26fd6ce2/Recording-(1)

Sorry for the not so good quality, i recorded it on my mobile phone.

Thank you. Any help very appreciated.


----------

